# oil pulling for oral health



## xeperu (Sep 6, 2015)

Just wanted to let you guys know about something else I've found useful recently. 
Oil pulling (or swishing oil around in your mouth for a bit and spitting it out) is a good way to keep your teeth and gums healthy.

Supposedly it works like flossing to remove crud between the teeth without damaging your gums. I've read that some people have used it to whiten their teeth and even repair cavities. Been doing it for a little bit with coconut oil and my breath smells better at least. lol. I don't think I've been doing it long enough to get any other benefits, but some people swear by it. And even though it's become more popular recently, people have actually been doing this for thousands of years to keep their mouths healthy.


----------



## Tude (Sep 6, 2015)

I have never head of this ... I guess I'm of the old school where I used the listerine or just water when no listerine to rub, swish and spit. huh. I have a bunch of holistic earthy folk on another site I'm on - this looks like a good item to present to them! Cool info - thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 6, 2015)

people have been doing this for thousands of years before people started drinking things that corrode yer teeth. swishing with coconut oil is not a good thing for yer mouth. brush yer teeth. floss if you want. but dont gargle oils, its not good for yer teeth even if it makes yer breath not smell like the inside of a pocket.


----------



## xeperu (Sep 6, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> people have been doing this for thousands of years before people started drinking things that corrode yer teeth. swishing with coconut oil is not a good thing for yer mouth. brush yer teeth. floss if you want. but dont gargle oils, its not good for yer teeth even if it makes yer breath not smell like the inside of a pocket.



Swishing and gargling aren't the same thing. What's the basis for your assertion that oil pulling is bad for your teeth?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 6, 2015)

I do this sometimes its usually when I have a bacterial infection in my mouth. You can also add essential oils to the coconut oil. Such as rosemary, peppermint etc.


----------



## CT I (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah my best homie does this with coconut oil. She swears by it.


----------



## Sip (Sep 6, 2015)

I've read good things about it helping to repair receding gums caused by gum disease.


----------



## Odin (Sep 6, 2015)

I can see it being useful for freshening breath... setting loose very small debris... though I can't think of more. 



xeperu said:


> Supposedly it works like flossing to remove crud between the teeth without damaging your gums.



As far as damaging your gums... flossing doesn't really. I used to not floss much and some areas of my gums were still a bit recessed. 

I've had DEEP cleaning done at a dentist before and they really get in there, kinda harsh with the gums. Made them hurt for a day or two and were sensitive. 
But I swear after my gums actually seemed to rebound back fuller and healthier/pinker exct... 

I think you need to stimulate your gums daily. LOL. so I try brush em good.

SO ya.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 6, 2015)

swishing coconut oil (or any other veggie oil) is not damaging to your mouth or teeth....I do it off and on and whether or not it helps remove toxins from the body or does anything else that is claimed, I know from personal experience it at least helps with bad breath and coco oil has anti-bacterial/viral/fungal properties....so no, it's not bad to swish in your mouth


----------

